# How do I read a book in acsm format on my kindle fire?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

It is my fault.  I went to my library website and clicked download on an adobe ebook file.  So it put the book on my computer in acsm format.  I have tried sideloading this onto my fire in both the documents and book folders and it doesn't seem to show up.  This is an overdrive book.  Normally I would request the book from the overdrive app on my fire and all would be fine but I screwed up.  Is there any way I can read this book now?  I don't seem to be able to return it either and do it write.  Am I just stuck waiting 3 weeks for the book loan to expire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no idea what that format even is, but, if you can figure it out, you might be able to find out if there's a reader for it that you could get from 1Mobile.

Quick google search says it has something to do with Adobe Digital Editions. . . . .

eta: found this thread on a help forum which might be of some use to you: http://forums.adobe.com/thread/314944


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Ann.  It looks like the acsm file isn't the book but more of a pointer to the book.  Anyway the problem resolved itself after a few days I we able to borrow the book via the overdrive app from my kindle fire.  So the issue has resolved itself somehow.  

So, lesson learned.  If I want to read an adobe ebook file book on my kindle I need to borrow it FROM my kindle via the overdrive app.

Thanks for the research.


----------

